# Macro lens for phone?



## aNisip (Dec 1, 2012)

So my Samsung already takes very good pictures...but wanted an actual camera for macro shots and such, but came across this: http://www.usbfever.com/index_eproduct_view.php?products_id=2859

....is it worth it? Should I get it? Any better options? ....and I like the fact that it isn't the normal $500 like you would normally pay for a Nikon macro lens..

All the best,

Andrew


----------



## Paradoxica (Dec 1, 2012)

It's cheap enough that even if it's not that good, it'll be something fun to play around with.

In the last year I've been seeing kids filming at my local skatepark with a similar phone "fisheye" lens that seem work well.


----------



## SilentDeviL (Dec 2, 2012)

i got 1 for my Galasy S3 It does work but u need to get very close .. 1.5-2cm to object to take shot .


----------



## aNisip (Dec 2, 2012)

Paradoxica said:


> It's cheap enough that even if it's not that good, it'll be something fun to play around with.
> 
> In the last year I've been seeing kids filming at my local skatepark with a similar phone "fisheye" lens that seem work well.





SilentDeviL said:


> i got 1 for my Galasy S3 It does work but u need to get very close .. 1.5-2cm to object to take shot .


Thank you both for the input! So I will look into getting this then, thank you!... I found one cheaper on eBay; I think I'll go with that...


----------



## SilentDeviL (Dec 14, 2012)

All the pic.s i take is with my galaxy s3..u can check them out on my post part of my collection lol..


----------

